
Ask HN: I have 1 hour to introduce AI to high schoolers - tomssilver
What should I say to get them excited about pursuing the field in college and beyond?<p>The group is from a magnet high school for engineering and computer science.
======
drallison
I would choose to talk more about Algorithms and less about Artificial
Intelligence as defined in the popular imagination. You might find Christian
and Griffiths, _Algorithms to Live By_ a useful resource augmented by an
introductory discussion of machine learning.

The question to promote discussion: can machine learning algorithms learn to
do machine learning better.

------
JSeymourATL
It’s a massive opportunity for humanity, not a threat. On this subject, Peter
Diamandis is brilliant > [http://www.diamandis.com/blog/ai-bring-it-
on](http://www.diamandis.com/blog/ai-bring-it-on)

------
sharemywin
you might want to check out some of these ed talks for ideas.

[http://bigdata-madesimple.com/12-ted-talks-on-artificial-
int...](http://bigdata-madesimple.com/12-ted-talks-on-artificial-intelligence-
is-big-data-the-new-ai/)

